

Show HN: Find an Awesome .COM Domain - mohit_agg
http://www.namemesh.com/#

======
zio99
+1 Pretty cool. I wanted to work on something similar using synonyms. Also
liking the Google Ventures-esque pillow background. And the load on scroll.
Care to share your behind-the-scenes with the HN community? Doesn't seem to be
using a thesaurus, but rather truncates and elongates words, coupled with
jQuery goodness. Am I right?

~~~
mohit_agg
thanks for the feedback.

I am using thesaurus + more stuff and basically covering most of the tips
suggested here - <http://mashable.com/2012/10/04/startup-naming/>

things like - synonyms, antonyms, related words, portmanteau, misspellings,
phonetic variations, short url, acronyms, suffixes, prefixes

truncating and elongating is also one part.

the idea is to cover all the ways of creating a good brandable name.

